# CW9 magazine help needed



## ken2925

Just bought a new Kahr CW9 for my wife. She likes the size and feel of the pistol and is comfortable shooting it. This is the first Kahr I have ever owned and I have a question. Should the mag fit flush in the well? Mine does not and has a gap of about an 1/8 inch. When the mag is inserted it will only stay flush if you hold it up. Does not matter if you have a full mag or less, gap stays the same. Is this normal? Thanks folks for the help, K.C.


----------



## lmc126

ken2925 said:


> Just bought a new Kahr CW9 for my wife. She likes the size and feel of the pistol and is comfortable shooting it. This is the first Kahr I have ever owned and I have a question. Should the mag fit flush in the well? Mine does not and has a gap of about an 1/8 inch. When the mag is inserted it will only stay flush if you hold it up. Does not matter if you have a full mag or less, gap stays the same. Is this normal? Thanks folks for the help, K.C.


they have told me this is normal. Have you had any problems with the mag dislodging while firing?


----------



## Kharuger

Yes, it's normal. Also, just a note: You can also buy and use the Kahr 8-rd. 9mm mags in the CW9... Either the regular ones (which will have an even bigger gap, of course)... or the w/grip-extension ones (which won't). IMHO, you made a really wise choice buying the CW9 for your wife. To me, it's a GREAT starter auto because it's so reliable and middle-of-the-road in the sense that it's multi-purpose in size/weight in a relatively economical round. It can be a friend for life and is perfect as a first gun because if anyone becomes proficient and familiar with a CW9, they'll naturally know how to proceed if they want to build a collection.


----------



## ken2925

I appreciate the info and help. So far there have been no problems with the mag staying seated. My wife can tear up the middle of the target at 5 to 10 yards. There will generally be one flier or so out of a group, but overall she is getting more confident and comfortable with it. This is her first gun and she plans to get her CCW permit after the first of the year. Thanks again for the help, K.C.


----------



## recoilguy

She picked a great gun! The mag always will have a small gap no matter what size you use. It is just one of theose Kahr things, but the gun is tight shoots great and is a great CC weapon.

RCG


----------



## Allblackedout

Kharuger said:


> Yes, it's normal. Also, just a note: You can also buy and use the Kahr 8-rd. 9mm mags in the CW9... Either the regular ones (which will have an even bigger gap, of course)... or the w/grip-extension ones (which won't). IMHO, you made a really wise choice buying the CW9 for your wife. To me, it's a GREAT starter auto because it's so reliable and middle-of-the-road in the sense that it's multi-purpose in size/weight in a relatively economical round. It can be a friend for life and is perfect as a first gun because if anyone becomes proficient and familiar with a CW9, they'll naturally know how to proceed if they want to build a collection.


I as well have recently purchased a CW9 and was wondering about the gap with the 8-round magazine. I have two 7-round mags but hesitated to purchase an 8-round because I saw some pics with the gap. If you dont mind could you please post a pic with your gun and mag, then I will know which to buy and what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## Kharuger

Hmmm... Currently I have a regular 8-rd. Kahr 9mm mag. on backorder... so don't have a pic for that. Best I can show for now is this pic I just took of my (Kahr Factory) Extended-Grip Mag for my CW45:


----------



## Allblackedout

Thanks that helps alot I really appreciate the pic! By the way how do you like your CTC laser? I have one coming in the mail and it cant get here soon enough...


----------



## Kharuger

Crimson Trace works great... Got mine cheap & hassle-free online from shooters-resource.com... Installs easily in 3 minutes. I'm a big believer in lasers in general. They make it so efficient to shoot from odd positions like from waist-high, etc... IMHO they are especially effective on a bedside home-defense gun... i.e. woken-up half-asleep in the middle of the night, I want my aim-point lit up with as much help as I can get. Of course, there's also a deterrent aspect with lasers. A lot of BG's high-tail it outta here when the red dot comes on them. Laser is also good simply for odd-position pointing practice. I'll point at some object, then engage the laser and see immediately where I'm "off". Doing this repeatedly over time, I get better and better. BTW, it took me awhile to get the hang of adjusting my laser with that tiny allen-wrench the first time I did it... so give yourself some time for that project.

Hmmm... looking at my mag picture, I just decided to apply a black felt marker to that little gap where the galvanized steel shows through... That'll be a 30-second job.


----------



## Allblackedout

Thanks for the info, i cant wait till tomorrow as it should be in my possesion :smt082


----------



## dreamkeeper98

Thank you guys for all the info! I myself new to this forum and being a women trying to read up on all things about the CW9 , I also purchased this gun about a month ago and love the feel and how the gun shoots. I am finding questions being asked that I myself being new to forums and being a women might be a little shy to ask at first.I love to shoot and want to protect my self , be responsible and really understand the gun I am carrying. Thanks again for your help.:smt1099


----------



## nealgc

*CW9 mag problem*

Hi All,
I recently bought a Kahr CW9. Love the pistol. So far have not had a feed problem. I even loaded it with alternating types of ammo and fired without a hiccup. This was long before the breakin period. 
My problem is the spare mags Kahr factory unload themselves in my pocket. The carftridges slip forward and at a point just flip out of the mag. I have never had this problem with any other pistol. Is this a common problem?


----------



## recoilguy

Funny you mentioned that. It does happen sometimesdepending on how you carry it. I have had a round come out before in my pocket. I never really saw it as a problem, just something that happened.

RCG


----------



## nealgc

*CW9 mag problem*

I've had several pop out, in my pocket. My only concern is if I would need that extra clip, it won't be full. I've wondered if the mag spring is too strong, but I don't want to trade for a feed problem. That would definately be worse.
Neal


----------

